# Clean Out Those Respirators!



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Most of us are probably fairly good about swapping out our pre-filters and cartridges, but how about actually washing out your respirator on a regular basis in order to remove the accumulated funk? Think about what you are subjecting your respirator to a on a daily basis; sweat + hot breath = constant warmth and moisture which makes a terrific breeding ground for who knows what. And that's not even counting the dust and other debris that manages to get inside it. 

So, take a few minutes once a week to wash out your respirator with warm soapy water, wipe dry, and then allow to air dry. Your lungs will thank you for it.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Took a good look at the inside of your respirator today, did ya!

I'm sure mine is overdue. Good reminder.


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I put mine through the dishwasher every now and then. Probably overkill.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Every single time it comes off my face or before it goes on. I make the crew do the same. My old boss got me into that habit which I think is the best way to assure your respirator is clean.

Just like your brushes, only a minute or two to clean them out.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PRC said:


> Took a good look at the inside of your respirator today, did ya!
> 
> I'm sure mine is overdue. Good reminder.


Just been using mine a lot lately and with the hot summer weather it just seemed to be filled with about a pint of water (spit/sweat???) whenever I took it off. Yuck!


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I clean mine weekly with lacquer thinner. Nothing can survive that.


----------

